

Online Color Challenge: How Well Do You See Color? - pg
http://www.xrite.com/custom_page.aspx?pageid=77&lang=en

======
danmaz74
This test not only measures your color acuity, but also your patience...

~~~
fhars
And the color calibration of your screen...

------
gmack
7, among the highest for my cohort. Although it's possible the sorting
heuristic I used helped, basically a loose binary sort followed by closer
inspection and comparison of proximate squares. Increased the zoom level of
the page to get a bigger sampling area for my eyes.

------
clarry
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6417143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6417143)

------
Splendor
I wish it gave more details about the test results. I'd like to know what the
average score is in my demo; not just the highest and lowest scores.

------
jey
Response spectra of human cones:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/04/Co...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/04/Cone-
fundamentals-with-srgb-spectrum.svg/1000px-Cone-fundamentals-with-srgb-
spectrum.svg.png)

The medium ("green") and long ("red") cones are pretty close and similar. It's
interesting that the diversity of reds and greens we experience are computed
from two mostly-overlapping signals having peak responses at roughly "leafy
green" and "sunny yellow".

------
babuskov
I hate doing bubble-sort manually ;)

BTW, my score is 8. I read the explanation, but I still have no clue what that
means? For example, which score would you need to be a graphic designer?

~~~
chacham15
+1 for the bubble sort. I dont have the patience for that; I did shell sort :)

Also, I dont understand why it has 0 on the left hand side, yet says for the
best score -200; same for the opposite end. I got a 0 btw :)

------
thaumaturgy
291 for me.

Colorblindness is frequently a problem: color-coded graphs and maps are
usually unusable, and I often have to get help with color in design.

------
bfigares
I would love to see the score distribution and the particular zones where
color discrimination is low for the whole population. In my case it seems blue
is slightly problematic. Is there anything like this in the webpage besides
individual scores?

~~~
DanBC
I found the third row hardest to sort. Is that the same for most people?

------
t0mas88
Scored 10 (for comparison: male, age 20-29). I think the score might be better
on a real monitor (now on notebook) and worse on a phone/tablet, because the
high-contrast on some notebooks (my Vaio Z for example) and phones (AMOLED
type) might decrease the differences between colors on these charts.

------
q3k
Well this is intriguing:
[http://crap.q3k.org/8e2fbb1393588d87f953d8c405ab9d101f07fc0d...](http://crap.q3k.org/8e2fbb1393588d87f953d8c405ab9d101f07fc0d6bf3c4eda2bd170a72a10af9.png)

I am really surprised to score 0, especially as I'm not an artist.

------
mw67
38 for me [http://imgur.com/Duhfajt](http://imgur.com/Duhfajt) Fun game, will
give it to my wife who sells paint for entertaining her customers :)

------
colmvp
Being an artist, I'm curious as how PG will score on this.

~~~
pg
14

------
jayrhynas
I got a 241... Good thing I already knew I was colourblind

~~~
baldajan
got 4 :P

------
read
8

[http://imgur.com/B2SuT1I](http://imgur.com/B2SuT1I)

------
AlexanderDhoore
This gets a lot easier if you disable Flux!

Unfortunately I realised this only afterwards.

------
dchichkov
Score 3 on Air 13 inch, max brightness [are you sure you are not scoring your
monitor?].

~~~
DanBC
Last time I did this I was using a MacBook Pro (very nice monitor), this time
I'm using a Thinkpad T61 (lousy monitor).

I scored the same both times.

I'd be interested to see what happens if people use poorly calibrated
monitors. I could tweak a screenshot with the Gimp, but I don't know enough
about eyes to know if I'm making any meaningful adjustments.

------
seldo
I scored zero: "You have perfect color vision!"

~~~
brovador
Same here! [http://imgur.com/cUvRdcd](http://imgur.com/cUvRdcd)

------
shawndumas
I got a 15... but mostly because it was tedious.

------
jaredmcateer
Scored a 4 on a crappy 10 year old lcd monitor.

------
jessedhillon
For the sake of comparability, here's my result (score, 11)

[http://imgur.com/Emd4KDZ](http://imgur.com/Emd4KDZ)

